# Removal firm N Yorks to Brittany?



## Greenfoot (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am on the lookout for a good and reputable international removals firm that can also provide storage for a few months. Ideally, a company based in N Yorks or Lancashire. I've had a look through previous threads and have a couple of possibles, but many of the posts are a few years old now so I wondered if anyone has any recent experiences: of the good or of those to avoid?

Thank you


----------

